# What's wrong with my bombs?



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I launched this one over a week ago....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32612

The USPS ( DC# 0305 2710 0000 6467 9910 ) says it was delivered on the 18th? The member hasn't logged in to CS since the 13th. I hope the blast didn't wound him too bad!! Oh well keep your fingers crossed that we hear from him soon!!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe it was a dud  

~Mark


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Must be a good one. 

Sounds like a member is down !!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

You probably killed him! He's probably busy...have faith! I've sent a few bombs where it's taken a week or so for the recipent to even acknowledge.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> You probably killed him! He's probably busy...have faith! I've sent a few bombs where it's taken a week or so for the recipent to even acknowledge.


Yeah, but c'mon, at least a little chime in to say "thanks". Hmmm. Hopefully he's ok, first and foremost. Secondly, you hope it did blow up at the right destination. If the first two are accomplished, then a beating might be justified. :sl

But, you never know, there could be circumstances.... Either way, nice going Mr.Maduro.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Yeah, but c'mon, at least a little chime in to say "thanks". Hmmm. Hopefully he's ok, first and foremost. Secondly, you hope it did blow up at the right destination. If the first two are accomplished, then a beating might be justified. :sl
> 
> But, you never know, there could be circumstances.... Either way, nice going Mr.Maduro.


:tpd: be nice log on and say thxs and pic's to follow:tg or he's really busy


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I launched this one over a week ago....
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32612
> 
> The USPS ( DC# 0305 2710 0000 6467 9910 ) says it was delivered on the 18th? The member hasn't logged in to CS since the 13th. I hope the blast didn't wound him too bad!! Oh well keep your fingers crossed that we hear from him soon!!


Better send out the CS search and rescue team.

Gorilla Down, Gorilla Down

On a serious note I am sure he is just busy with everyday life things. He will post up soon.

Shawn


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Or hes out of town


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> Or hes out of town


Or his wife got the package and killed him for getting more smokes!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Don't make the bomb quite as strong next time. Crippling is probably more desirable then killing if you're expecting a response.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Hopefully everything is copacetic. I have learned that things usually work out around here.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Simplified said:


> Or his wife got the package and killed him for getting more smokes!


:tpd: :r


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't feel bad your not the only one. My first ever bomb that I sent out the member disappeared and I have yet to ever see them post here again. That was probrably after my first month here, so it's been some time now.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I launched this one over a week ago....
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32612
> 
> The USPS ( DC# 0305 2710 0000 6467 9910 ) says it was delivered on the 18th? The member hasn't logged in to CS since the 13th. I hope the blast didn't wound him too bad!! Oh well keep your fingers crossed that we hear from him soon!!


hopefully you did not hit him so hard that you blew up his computer too. if that is the case then you can expect not to hear from him for a while


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Probably real busy. I say 99% of the members here are very appreciative of bombs recieved from fellow brothers. But agree at least a quick Pm would be nice.But hey bud it's the thought that counts. thanks for hooking up a fellow BOTL on my behalf. :w


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> Probably real busy. I say 99% of the members here are very appreciative of bombs recieved from fellow brothers. But agree at least a quick Pm would be nice.But hey bud it's the thought that counts. thanks for hooking up a fellow BOTL on my behalf. :w


Zactly, a "thank you" goes a long way and takes only a moment.

And remember, no good deed goes unpunished around here.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

**UPDATE**

My bomb did indeed hit the intended target :gn ....but the blast took out his computer!! :r  He sent me a hand-written thank-you note via snail-mail to say he received the bomb...it wiped out his pc and thats why he hasn't posted pics of the destruction!!

He said he should be up and running soon, and he will post pics of the carnage for all to see!!

Well at least I know my coordinates were right.

Let's see......who's next? HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Now *THAT'S *a hit!!!

Note to self: Back everything up to PC in the sub-bunker and armor plate the laptop!!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Damn that was a hit, and you gotta commend the guy for having the strength and the thoughtfulness to send you a note by snailmail.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't feel to bad my first three or four went MIA. I launched a forth/fifth (and last if it did not get there). It was reveived. I have yet to see a post or pic of any of mine. But I have received pm's. I feel it is up to the reciever if they want to post a thread and/or pic. I send them for others to enjoy not for public Kudos or RG or any of that stuff. I personally do post threads but not pics because I am computer retarded. I hope your package gets to the deserving ape.

T


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

partagaspete said:


> Don't feel to bad my first three or four went MIA. I launched a forth/fifth (and last if it did not get there). It was reveived. I have yet to see a post or pic of any of mine. But I have received pm's. I feel it is up to the reciever if they want to post a thread and/or pic. I send them for others to enjoy not for public Kudos or RG or any of that stuff. I personally do post threads but not pics because I am computer retarded. I hope your package gets to the deserving ape.
> 
> T





Mr.Maduro said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> My bomb did indeed hit the intended target :gn ....but the blast took out his computer!! :r He sent me a hand-written thank-you note via snail-mail to say he received the bomb...it wiped out his pc and thats why he hasn't posted pics of the destruction!!
> 
> ...


See above. It did. :gn


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I launched this one over a week ago....
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32612
> 
> The USPS ( DC# 0305 2710 0000 6467 9910 ) says it was delivered on the 18th? The member hasn't logged in to CS since the 13th. I hope the blast didn't wound him too bad!! Oh well keep your fingers crossed that we hear from him soon!!


It is always nice to get confirmation that the package arrived on target. I'm sure that the botl will respond when he gets released from the hospital.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Mr.Maduro said:


> See above. It did. :gn


(in my best churchlady voice) "never mind." I must have missed that post by accident.

T


----------



## Big Fame One (Jul 31, 2006)

well i have the opposite story, I bought some cigars from an individual, and usps.com says they were delivered to an addy in my zip code on the 22nd. They never made it to my door though. Sad to be out the cash, even sadder to be out my 5 Vegas Series A's.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

HOW DO I GET BOMBED?

I have camera; I take pics.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ikwanjin said:


> HOW DO I GET BOMBED?
> 
> I have camera; I take pics.


by being a fine upstanding member of the jungle & not troll for cigars.......:sl


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> HOW DO I GET BOMBED?
> 
> I have camera; I take pics.


Be patient, good things come to those who wait.
In the mean time, join the NST and the Newbie PIF to make some friends, if people don't know you exist you won't "GET BOMBED."

Use your camera to take pics of the cigars you are smoking and put them in review threads. That is a great way to contribute to the community.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> HOW DO I GET BOMBED?


Patron. Does it to me every time.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> HOW DO I GET BOMBED?
> 
> I have camera; I take pics.


Have you considered relocating to Palestine?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Man that must have been one heck of a :bx to smoke his puter.:r


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

"HOW DO I GET BOMBED?

I have camera; I take pics."

Patience young Jedi...Good things come to those who wait. Trust me on this...It will come when you least expect it. I know my first did. The Jungle is full of generous Gorillas who go out of their way to help out the new guys. Just be patient and good thing will happen. Asking about it only makes it worse.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

burninator said:


> Have you considered relocating to Palestine?


The line of the day,,,,,, :r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> You probably killed him! He's probably busy...have faith! I've sent a few bombs where it's taken a week or so for the recipent to even acknowledge.


:tpd: LOL!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I think you destroyed his house with the bomb and his computer went with it. :r I hope there is a review writeup soon.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> HOW DO I GET BOMBED?
> 
> I have camera; I take pics.


hehe....well I dont know for sure but the 6 RG doesn't help...


----------

